# Water Storage, what are you using? Where did you buy?



## [KRAFTIG] (Apr 19, 2017)

Looking for something vertical, around 40 gallons.


----------



## jamie1985 (Oct 11, 2012)

Brute garbage can?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## [KRAFTIG] (Apr 19, 2017)

I have a Brute. Want something that I can seal, keep RO/DI water 2-4 weeks.


----------



## Mikeylikes (Nov 22, 2013)

Check out Uline containers. Not cheap tho ...


----------



## twobytwo (Oct 25, 2014)

Mikeylikes said:


> Check out Uline containers. Not cheap tho ...


Yeah, the blue ones:
https://www.uline.ca/Product/Detail/S-10757BLU/Drums/Plastic-Drum-55-Gallon-Closed-Top-Blue


----------



## [KRAFTIG] (Apr 19, 2017)

Too big for me. What something like this 40 gallon:


----------



## Mikeylikes (Nov 22, 2013)

They come in all shapes and sizes if I recall. I highly suggest getting something that allows easy access to the inner tub for cleaning. 

A lot of people overlook this fact. Over time you will get some build up of sludge/slime on the container walls. 

Spend the extra money for this convenience. Just my .02 cents.


----------



## [KRAFTIG] (Apr 19, 2017)

Food for thought, thank you


----------



## appak (Apr 9, 2014)

i use a brute container with a lid.

drilled a float switch into the side to prevent overflows, added some weather stripping/sealant to the top of the container to assist with air/water tightness when the lid is on.


----------



## univalreef (Apr 2, 2014)

I saw some in here (expensive)

https://www.ontarioplastics.ca/prod...losed-top-storage/vertical-storage-tanks.html


----------



## lemuj (Dec 7, 2006)

I have this new rain barrel I never got to use. Been stored in my basement, never had rain water in it. I'm willing to let go for $35









Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## [KRAFTIG] (Apr 19, 2017)

univalreef said:


> I saw some in here (expensive)
> 
> https://www.ontarioplastics.ca/prod...losed-top-storage/vertical-storage-tanks.html


Too pricey... I found one statues side for $76. Need to head there next month so I may utilize this avenue.


----------



## [KRAFTIG] (Apr 19, 2017)

lemuj said:


> I have this new rain barrel I never got to use. Been stored in my basement, never had rain water in it. I'm willing to let go for $35
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


Thank you, but I'm not interested.


----------



## mmatt (Feb 12, 2012)

[KRAFTIG] said:


> Too big for me. What something like this 40 gallon:


Have you found this? Curious about a price and location. Lmk

Cheers


----------



## [KRAFTIG] (Apr 19, 2017)

mmatt said:


> Have you found this? Curious about a price and location. Lmk
> 
> Cheers


Yes, states side. $76. I have US funds, will plan a trip to Buffalo soon.


----------



## saltydawg (Nov 6, 2010)

I used a water softener storage tank
Had it Plummed to my ro/Di so that it would automatically fill
I’m actually looking to get rid of mine if interested


----------

